# Does anywhere you know of sell Anubias nana petite



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

One more potential item on my hit list..
Has anyone noticed Anubias nana petite for sale anywhere?


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

aquaticmagic on ebay has them i think, check out their store


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have several rhizomes available. PM me if interested.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Aquariums West had some last week and I'm sure Pat at Canadian Aquatics had some or could get some of those cell culture pots.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine from Aqua Flora. Canadian Aquatics (Mykiss) can acquire it. Stu (CRSFan)'s plants are absolutely spectacular too though.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Shift, Sent you a PM!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Right on, no shipping! ;D


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

nigerian prince said:


> aquaticmagic on ebay has them i think, check out their store


At the start of the hobby, I purchased an anubias barteri I believe from them. It came a month and a half later and it arrived yellow, with a super stinky stench and even the rhizome, I had to cut half of it because the rest were dead and melted. They suggested a reshipment so I said sure why not? And over a month later, it came melted again, so bad when i use a tweezer to gently take it out, all the leaves detached from the rhizome and they were yellow mush. They then said to try other plants and that mosses are more hardy. I gave that a go and the mosses arrived brown. I attempted to recuperate them for 3 weeks in a cup with a tiny dose of ferts but it was all dead. I heard some good comments about them, but their plants always arrive stinky and melted for me


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Dawna said:


> At the start of the hobby, I purchased an anubias barteri I believe from them. It came a month and a half later and it arrived yellow, with a super stinky stench and even the rhizome, I had to cut half of it because the rest were dead and melted. They suggested a reshipment so I said sure why not? And over a month later, it came melted again, so bad when i use a tweezer to gently take it out, all the leaves detached from the rhizome and they were yellow mush. They then said to try other plants and that mosses are more hardy. I gave that a go and the mosses arrived brown. I attempted to recuperate them for 3 weeks in a cup with a tiny dose of ferts but it was all dead. I heard some good comments about them, but their plants always arrive stinky and melted for me


I've ordered from them several times in the past. Had good luck with the dwarf anubias (both specimens survived) but one of the 2 moss shipments was brown and crispy. Personally I think it's amazing that the plants would survive a 2-3 week ship time.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

liquid_krystale said:


> I've ordered from them several times in the past. Had good luck with the dwarf anubias (both specimens survived) but one of the 2 moss shipments was brown and crispy. Personally I think it's amazing that the plants would survive a 2-3 week ship time.


Ya, I just wish that they would at least do a better packaging to it than just a sandwich bag with barely any water since they know it takes about a 3-5 weeks to come. When I bought an anubias, it looked flattened as well, probably from all the other packages in boxes. It only came in the orange packet so it didnt protect the plants from compression. I wouldn't mind buying a few plants and chip in a dollar or two to have the plants delivered in better care. After all, they have some mosses that are hard to find here, or a lot more costly. i.e. weeping moss.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I still have a couple rhizomes for sale......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll shoot you a message next time I head to van.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I just received 3 packages of the petite from aquaticmagic and they were perfectly fine, the plants have already started to send out new leaves,

ordering moss from them is a disaster, turned out brown and all dead.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I still got a couple rhizomes.....


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I may not be in van for a bit... ill shoot you a PM next time I'm there


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

crs fan s plants are top notch I highly recommend his plants



Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

